
Jason Calacanis: Why we built Mahalo Answers  - makimaki
http://calacanis.com/2008/12/15/why-we-built-mahalo-answers/
======
dotcoma
because Mahalo's original dumb model wasn't working.

------
pchristensen
Just curious why he didn't put this on the Mahalo blog? (Well, I have a theory
but I'm too polite to say it.)

~~~
ksvs
What's your theory?

~~~
pchristensen
Calcalnis has a reputation as a publicity hound, and putting it on his
personal blog gives _him_ traffic and attention even though it's about his
company.

